# SAFE MODE



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi'ya

My Concert radio has gone into SAFE mode, I have the password but carnt remember what buttons to press to allow me to enter. I would look in the manuel only its in german since I have a LHD. Im sure you press RDS and TP buttons together but that dont seem to work.

Any help peps? I soon as a know I no longer have to drive in silence :lol:

Its a small problem but annoying!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't have the manual with me, but found this on the web:

1) Turn on radio and the radio display shows "SAFE", thus the problem.

2) Press the P.Scan and RBDS buttons simultaneously (at the same time) and hold until "1000" is displayed. Release the buttons but Do NOT press buttons again as the radio will think the "1000" is the code.

3) Use Preset buttons 1 through 4 to enter the four-digit code number from your radio card that you got when you bought the car. Preset button 1 corresponds to the first digit, preset button 2 corresponds to the second digit, and so on and so on.

4) Once the code shown on the display is correct you must press the P.Scan and RBDS buttons simultaneously and hold until the word "SAFE" appears in the display again. Once the word "SAFE" appears you can release the buttons.

4) The radio should unlock and be available shortly afterwards.

5) If an incorrect code is entered, the word "SAFE" appears, first flashing and then continuously. You can repeat the above steps to unlock the radio once more, the number of attempts will be shown in the display. If an incorrect code is entered again, you radio will be locked for about one hour. After one hour - the radio must stay on and the key must remain in the ignition lock - if the display goes out, the you can repeat the above procedure to unlock again. The cycle - two attempts, one hour lock-up - still applies.

6) If you lose your radio code, contact your Audi dealer as you are SOL.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Cheers just tried the P.Scan and RBDS buttons its not that. I know you press 2 together but what? :?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

ive tried every button combination, done a search on the forum, search on google, its driving me crazy :roll:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

According to my manual:

1. Switch on - word SAFE will appear
2. Press SCAN & RDS buttons together & hold till "1000" appears
3. Release both buttons (do not re-press or 1000 will be logged as first code)
4. Use the first 4 station selector buttons to enter code
5. Press SCAN & RDS again to complete
6. SAFE re-appears for a short while and then unit will work.

PS. Apparently you only have 2 attempts 

Hope this helps


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

hiTTchy said:


> According to my manual:
> 
> 1. Switch on - word SAFE will appear
> 2. Press SCAN & RDS buttons together & hold till "1000" appears
> ...


Cheer hiTTchy have just tried that but still not working. I know mine is a chorus unit but maybe there are different versions with different codes? :?


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Didn't I read somewhere that you could bung your stereo in the freezer overnight, then let it defrost gradually & all would be well again?
Or was it some dodgy scouse geezer who told me that in a pub once when he was trying to sell me a car radio! :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Joffa said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that you could bung your stereo in the freezer overnight, then let it defrost gradually & all would be well again?
> Or was it some dodgy scouse geezer who told me that in a pub once when he was trying to sell me a car radio! :wink:


 :lol: did you ever try it joffa? Its really annoying, its one of those simple things that when you find out you'll kick yourself.

Got a stack of cd's in my changer and carnt listen to em. I would rather listen to some boyband trash than drive in silence. Actually no I wouldent.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Boba,

Just had the same issue myself. Quick scan of the "search" facility threw up the answer, but to save you time:

Press and hold TP and RDS
1000 shows
Use buttons 1-4 to advance digits to your code
Press and hold TP and RDS again
VOILA!

Hope that helps - just had to drive 2 hours with no sounds after a car-kit modification. . . . . . .

Guy


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> Boba,
> 
> Just had the same issue myself. Quick scan of the "search" facility threw up the answer, but to save you time:
> 
> ...


Cheers Giz! Thats what I originally thought it was, but when trying couldent get it to work. Im sure its the way you press them. You confirming it means I will try that out again in the morning. Thanks alot!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just worked for me so I know its right. Do the press and hold thing until the display changes first to 1000 then after code entry to either Safe (briefly) or the radio kicks into life.

Well pleased to have my sounds back and also now a bluetooth kit that plays through all of the roadster speakers, even though the Bose adaptor lead was pricey!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are only allowed to input the code twice before the radio locks itself up for good. So make sure when you enter the code it is the correct one. :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

vlastan said:


> You are only allowed to input the code twice before the radio locks itself up for good. So make sure when you enter the code it is the correct one. :wink:


Rats, I thought it was 3 atttemps. I have already entered twice wrong, doh. Maybe thats why I have had no joy when holding down RDS and TP. Held them down till my fingers went numb.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have the Chorus 2 model and I need to press SCAN and RDS down in order to enter the code. But it clearly says that after two incorrect attempts the radio locks. But it doesn't give any more details on how to unlock it again.

MikeyB above gave some indication in point 5...maybe you have to try this before you can input another code.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Code entry is blocked for one hour (or so). Next time you try, after an hour leave the ignition on.

Guy


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Cheers dudes


----------

